# Shoe (practically complete)



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

The odd coloring of the heel has to do with using a tool improperly, I think. It's something to remember for next time, anyway. I noticed, too, that some of my stitching is broken already. Perhaps I should use thicker thread. All that's left is to sew in the tongue. I am leaving town, so I won't be able to make the other shoe for a while. I am wondering, would there be some interest in handmade shoes? It's still in the planning for me--trying to find affordable ways to get it done and deliver a good product. I am trying to shy away from a few things like a heel (it's mostly just an aesthetic thing, anyway) and the welt. This would save me a fair amount of labor. If someone also had an old or new fabric they wanted to use I could use it for the lining or the upper to save money. Obviously I would make a prototype and have some price. Last (shoe form) runs are expensive, so I am also thinking of ways to do away with them AND have a shoe which would conform better to the the individual's foot.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I think they are cool. I don't know if I would buy a pair, as I have ultra difficult issues with shoe fit and comfort, and I tend to be very rough on my shoes, however, that doesn't mean somebody won't. 
Have you made and worn a pair of these yourself?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

That is so impressive. The skill and crafting ability, and just plain time that it takes to make a shoe, let alone a pair, is just unbelievable. What a talent you have.


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm totally impressed. Great job!


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I think they are cool. I don't know if I would buy a pair, as I have ultra difficult issues with shoe fit and comfort, and I tend to be very rough on my shoes, however, that doesn't mean somebody won't.
> Have you made and worn a pair of these yourself?


Incidentally, one way I've looked into to replacing lasts is by forming the upper directly on the foot or using something to make a form, so when I say individual I really do mean individual  I have made a pair and worn them. Even with the inferior leather I used and the poorer workmanship (they were my first pair), they were really comfortable once I wore them some.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Have you tried this one on yet? Well?


I suppose "my stitches are broken already" isnt the best thing to write in your resume..? :teehee:
But you are still learning.  

Who knows what FASHION you may come up with that will become all the rage?
Maybe you will invent something spectacular and Nike or someone will buy your design. 

Is it fun, making shoes?


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Have you tried this one on yet? Well?
> 
> _I did! It feels nice. _
> 
> ...


Evidently I have to type something out here for this to post...


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

That "brogan" shoe of yours has a future in the reenacting world. Here is a store that sells a shoe very similar to yours for $90 + shipping

Civil War Sutler Blockade Runner's Ladies Fashion Page 14, Ladie's Shoes & Boots Traveling Boots 1860's Civil War Era. 12-17-09 Â Â Â


----------

